# E Boost 2 Group buy!



## wojtek86 (Jun 3, 2008)

ICS Performance is offering a group buy on E Boost 2 boost controllers 40 PSI units.

$375.00 plus shipping.

This is a great chance to get the best controller on the market for a good price. We are having a group buy on BFC, so I will not be visiting this thread anymore. Just email if you are interested. Thank You

[email protected]


----------

